# Ron Atwood Print



## 242outdoors (Oct 29, 2011)

Got a Ron Atwood print today. A buddy bought it for me for helping them move. It is framed with a cork matte and looks really cool. it is drawn in pencil and has a seal in the bottom left corner with the number 198 out of 500. it is dated 1978. just wanted to know if anyone had any info on the artist and maybe the value of this print. thanks guys.


----------



## gstanfield (Oct 29, 2011)

No ideas on value, but I'd say it was definately a nice gift!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2011)

No idea on the value either but that's pretty cool!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have no value on the print either, but the framing & matting ain't cheap by itself!  Whatever the print is worth, your buddy's thoughtfulness outvalues it by far!


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 30, 2011)

rip18 said:


> I have no value on the print either, but the framing & matting ain't cheap by itself!  Whatever the print is worth, your buddy's thoughtfulness outvalues it by far!



very true. he and his wife was curious about its worth as well so i wanted to ask some of you guys. i love the print. its hangin right above my camo recliner.


----------



## leo (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice gesture by your friends ...


I googled "Ron Atwood" and came up with some sites, here is one .... his own site with some of his work for sale .... maybe you can get your value info here??

http://www.ronatwoodart.com/duck.htm


----------

